# Duda con tubeless Kit



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

Estimados foreros, tengo una duda con los kit tubeless ( stants, joes, etc), tengo entendido se puede convertir llantas convencionales pero he leido que este tipo de llantas al ser pensadas con camaras no tienen flancos duros, asi que al convertilas en tubeless se mueven como gelatina precisamente por la falta de la camara.

Mi duda, alguien ha probado estos kits pero usando las llantas tubeless? me podrian compartir sus experiencias, vale la pena, o que llantas convencionales han utilizado con estos kits, 

Gracias, 

saludos


----------



## vocho77 (Apr 2, 2010)

No se mueven ni un ápice yo tengo mi sistema casero y me funciona bastante bien, yo ocupo llantas Maxxis Crossmark de kevlar (no tubeless) en rines Mavic Crossride.

Eso si, los flancos de las de Kevlar se desgastan muy rápido, pero funcionan igual que unas tubeless con la ventaja que son más livianas. Solo necesitas seguir unos pasos nada complicados para instalarlas y conseguir una compresora para la primera vez que las infles.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Leomtb said:


> , tengo una duda con los kit tubeless ( stants, joes, etc),Mi duda, alguien ha probado estos kits pero usando las llantas tubeless? me podrian compartir sus experiencias, vale la pena, o que llantas convencionales han utilizado con estos kits,
> Gracias, saludos


Tengo buen rato utilizando kits de tubeless, con llantas para cámara y llantas tubeless, no hay tanto problema en cuanto a la flexibilidad de los costados.
Mi primer combo fué con rines Mavic Crossride y corbata Bontrager con Latex (fórmula secreta ), después rines DT 4.1 y corbata eclipse con la misma fórmula casera, esto con llantas Continental 2.1 Explorer y Escape, después usé en los DT llantas maxxis Crossmark Tubeless y en un segundo juego de rines con Scwhalbe Nobby Nics y Racing Ralph igual en 2.1. No noté mayor diferencia en cuanto a estabilidad a la misma presión, lo único es que son mas pesadas las Tubeless.
Ahora uso rines Alpine con cinta amarilla de Stan's y llantas no tubeless Racing Ralphs en 2.25 y 2.1 con líquido de Stan´s.
En cualquier caso con llanta tubeless ó normal tendrías que usar líquido sellador al usar una conversión.
Suerte.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Leomtb said:


> Estimados foreros, tengo una duda con los kit tubeless ( stants, joes, etc), tengo entendido se puede convertir llantas convencionales pero he leido que este tipo de llantas al ser pensadas con camaras no tienen flancos duros, asi que al convertilas en tubeless se mueven como gelatina precisamente por la falta de la camara.
> 
> Mi duda, alguien ha probado estos kits pero usando las llantas tubeless? me podrian compartir sus experiencias, vale la pena, o que llantas convencionales han utilizado con estos kits,
> 
> ...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Una pregunta para los tubelesseros... 

Cuanto dura el liquido dentro de la llanta sin echarse a perder o hacerse pelotas?

Pregunto porque no uso mi cleta muy seguido y he pensado en probar el tubeless, pero tener otra cosa mas que mantener por las veces tan contadas que ruedo no me late mucho.

Yo he notado diferencias notables en flaneo de los costados de las llantas aun usando camaras... 

Como prueba de concepto... mira la llanta delantera en la foto adjunta... 
Eso es en una frenada leve, en una llanta inflada a una presion bastante decente para mi peso (como 30psi), con camara, la llanta es una WTB LT 2.55 que no tiene los costados mas reforzados que puede haber, pero tampoco son de papel como en una Nobby Nic, una Panaracer Rampage u otras.

Como aclaracion, no estoy diciendo que no funcione usar una llanta normal sin camara.


----------



## Leomtb (Apr 24, 2009)

*Buena ilustracion*

Muchas gracias por sus comentarios, precesiamente a la foto que subio warp es a lo que me referia.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Cuanto dura el líquido? Bueno, la fórmula casera me duraba alrededor de 6 meses. La razón por la cual me cambié al Stan´s es que es menos problema prepararlo. En cuanto a duración probablemente un poco menos, pero es nada mas volver a echarle por la misma válvula, ya que no se hace el masacote como el látex, en clima cálido se evapora más rápido.
Lo del flaneo, la verdad, solo lo he llegado a notar cuando traigo muy baja la presión de la llantas, por abajo de 20 psi, también tengo ya buen rato usando los costados con Snakeskin y eso pudiera darle mas soporte.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

doccoraje said:


> Cuanto dura el líquido? Bueno, la fórmula casera me duraba alrededor de 6 meses. La razón por la cual me cambié al Stan´s es que es menos problema prepararlo. En cuanto a duración probablemente un poco menos, pero es nada mas volver a echarle por la misma válvula, ya que no se hace el masacote como el látex, en clima cálido se evapora más rápido.


Gracias, Doc!!!

Pues a lo mejor me animo y pruebo el tubeless. La otra que me detiene es que cambio mucho de llantas, pero tengo solo un juego de ruedas.


----------



## 20lt (Dec 30, 2008)

El liquido de Stan's tiene una duración de 2 a 7 meses, dependiendo del clima es su duración, si es caluroso y arido dura menos

El Doc-blue de Schwalbe es eficaz durante 3 meses como prevención contra pinchazos. Tras este periodo se seca, convirtiéndose en una fina capa de goma. Se puede renovar múltiples veces


----------



## klavius (May 28, 2009)

¿El remover los tubes que sería algo así como 200g haría alguna diferencia notoria al momento de pedalear?

Una llanta con cámara, es decir lo tradicional es prácticamente de colocar y olvidar, no se tiene que hacer nada en 3 meses, siemper y cuando no haya ponchadura. ¿Eso de andar limpiando y agregando líquido sellador cada 3 meses no es poco práctico?

¿cuál es su experiencia? Estoy analizando los pros y contras para montar tubeless.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Amigo Warp, definitivamente tubeless no es para ti, en cuanto montes tu primer rueda te daras cuenta no es algo que quieras hacer en constante, creeme, acabo de cambiar una llanta y espero no tener q hacerlo en varios meses.

Klavius, la diferencia de usar tubes a tubeless es muy notoria, dia y noche. Para mi ha sido "set and forget". La accelaration que resulta a consecuencia del tubeless es increible. En mi experiencia no he tenido ponchaduras ni he necesitado limpiar ni agregar sellador y tampoco he tenido problemas de muchaq perdida de aire (5psi+- a lo mucho).

Mi unica recomendacion es checar psi antes de cada ride, Yo olvide hacerlo una vez y mi llanta trasera se salio del rin y termine de nalgas en el suelo, y dolio mucho q ahora no se me olvida.

En definitivo para mi hay mucho mas pros q contras. El unico contra de q puedo pensar es el cambio de llantas.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

En mi experiencia personal usando el kit de Stans no tubes, en rines Crest de Stans y diversas marcas de llantas la mayoría normales (o sea no tubeless) a sido muy satisfactoria y si vale la pena la conversión.
Ventajas:
1. Menor peso (si se nota mucho)
2. Mayor tracción 
3. Evitas ponchaduras por pinchazo
4. Evitas ponchaduras por mordedura (golpe)
5. Mayor comodidad y suavidad de rodado

Nota: hay marcas que por su calidad funcionan mucho mejor que otras (en el sitio web de Stans viene una lista muy clara de las llantas que funcionan mejor y otra lista de las que NO se recomienda que se haga la conversión. 

Warp: por tus hábitos de rodar que describes en este post, tu serias la excepción, en la cual para ti no te lo recomendaría (rodar ocasionalmente y cambiar continuamente de llantas y en un clima muy caluroso)

Saludos
Dr. Foes


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

klavius said:


> ¿El remover los tubes que sería algo así como 200g haría alguna diferencia notoria al momento de pedalear.
> Una llanta con cámara, es decir lo tradicional es prácticamente de colocar y olvidar, no se tiene que hacer nada en 3 meses, siemper y cuando no haya ponchadura. ¿Eso de andar limpiando y agregando líquido sellador cada 3 meses no es poco práctico?
> ¿cuál es su experiencia? Estoy analizando los pros y contras para montar tubeless.


El principal beneficio de usar "tubeless" con llanta "normal" contra el tubeless verdadero es bajar el peso de la llanta, de 150 gr a 200 gr por llanta.
La diferencia en peso de llanta con cámara a sin cámara es mínima, las cámaras ligeras andan alrededor de 110 gr, el peso del líquido, corbata y válvula anda sobre los 90 gr, la ventaja es el sellado en caso de pinchazos y la suavidad en el rodaje.
Si cambias de llantas frecuentemente tal vez no te convenga, pero si ruedas en área de mucho espina siempre ayuda el que sellen los "piquetes", cosa que no sucede cuando traes "tubes".
Yo desde que cambié a Notubes no regreso a las cámaras.
Seguro habrá quien piense diferente, pero a mí me ha ido muy bien.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Quiero aclarar q los unicos rines UST (tubeless) q he usado fueron los Crank Bros Opiums (basura de colores) los cuales fueron reemplazados por Mavic 729 y practicamente he montado diferentes llantas UST y Non UST sin mucho problema, ghetto style. Tambien tengo un set de 721 con mismo resultado y estoy por por armar dos sets mas, un Atomlab pimps y Azonic Outlaws, los cuales ninguno es UST pero a huevo q van a ser tubeless. 

Viva Mexico cabrones.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Oye lalocote,

A ver, a ver, NO te entendi, porque dices que los rines Crank Bros Opiums son basura de colores ?

Porque hace algún tiempo decías que los Crank Bros eran excelentes rines.

Y en estos momentos hay una oferta muy buena de rines Crank Bros, que estoy a punto de comprar.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Tienen un defecto de disenio en el freehub, la parte que mantiene el thru axle en su lugar usa un o-ring y no rosca (threads), una vez que el o-ring pierde compresion corres el riesgo a que el freehub con todo y el cassette se salgan de lugar ocasionando q pierdas engranaje(?), con consecuencias potencialmente peligrosas.

Esto me paso a mi en Highland saliendo de un berm me pare en los pedales para acelerar y al dar el pedalazo el freehub no engrano lo cual comprimio mi suspension trasera casi mandandome de cuernos over the bars. A la velocidad que llevaba esto pudo tener severas consecuencias. Crank Bros sabe de este defecto y aunque dicen fue solucionado, no me queda mas que recomendar evitar todo lo que ellos hacen. Cuando los contacte me mandaron un nuevo freehub exactamente igual.

Yo vivo en New England y ruedo mucho en Highland por lo q de verdad le doy una chinga a mi equipo y esa marca (Crank Bros) tiene muy mala reputacion por aca arriba. Es por eso q ahora puedes conseguir toda su linea de wheelsets a mitad de precio. Yo pague $800us y los vendi por $400 despues de 2 semanas pues me senti culpable de venderlos por mas (por supuesto el comprador fue advertido).

Si terminas comprandolos, pues de verdad q se ven poca madre te recomiendo que consigas alguien q pueda poner rosca en el thru axle como cualquier hub bien hecho y diseniado. Despues de venderlos me regrese a mis confiables Hadleys q son 5 anios de nuevos y jamas me han dado un problema.

En mi humilde opinion Cranks no valen lo q cuestan, ni siquiera a mitad de precio.


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Gracias por tu información.

Mejor me voy a aguantar las ganas de comprarme esos rines y ya buscare otra cosa en que gastarme mi dinero.

Saludos


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

Buena descicion, seria una pena q los compres y despues tener q lidiar con Crank Bros CS desde Mexico.

Ahora, para q veas q buena persona soy, si quieres te ayudo a gastar tu dinero.


----------

